# Sticky  BEFORE you bring baby home..



## strawberryfields

I really don't mean this to offend anybody, and I hope it doesn't, but I've only been on the forums for a few weeks and I feel like I have seen too much of this problem already. I'm sure it has been said many times, but somehow people are getting hedghogs without this bit of information first..

There are a lot of posts on the different boards where the poster mentions a problem with their hedgie, such as an upset tummy, not eating, injuries from the wheel, etc. Very often, it is discovered that the original poster is feeding a very BAD kind of food, or has a BAD wheel, or the WRONG kind of bedding, or is in an INAPPROPRIATE cage, or at too LOW of a temperature, and when other members encourage them to seek out a healthier brand of food or better more suitable accessories for a hedgehog, these are the responses:

"Well the better quality food is a lot more expensive.."
"It's hard to get that kind of wheel in my country/state/province.."
"I don't have time to go shopping.."
"It's too difficult to keep the whole house warm enough and I can't afford a space heater.."
"You can't have that kind of cage shipped to where I live.."

:shock: 

These are things that must be considered BEFORE GETTING A HEDGEHOG! Before one even considers adopting a hedgehog and bringing it home, you should make absolute certain that you are able to provide 
-a good quality cage that is appropriate for hedgehogs
-PLENTY of high-quality recommended cat food
-a suitable wheel
-a comfortable temperature. 
-veterinary care with someone experienced in hedgehogs 

It is CRUCIAL to the poor hedgehog's health, and it is NOT okay to "compromise" the quality of a hedgie's bedding, wheel, food, or home just because it isn't available in your area or because it's too expensive. If that is the case, then a hedgehog is not the pet for you.  

EDIT: This was mentioned and also needs to be addressed. Before you get a hedgehog you must acknowledge that you will probably need to take him or her to the vet one day, and taking an exotic to the vet can be expensive. Plus, not all vets can treat hedgehogs, not even all exotic vets, so it is imperative that you are sure of one before bringing the hedgie home! There is a list right here on Hedgehog Central, so the situation should never arise when someone is frantically calling around to different vets while their hedgie is sick or injured. 

I really don't want to make anyone upset, but it is horrible to sacrifice your pet's health and happiness because you weren't able to prepare for them and can't provide the kind of environment a hedgehog NEEDS for a long and healthy life. If you can't get your hands on the right supplies that are needed to own a hedgehog, you need to look into rehoming the poor baby immediately. :|


----------



## LarryT

Spoken like a true champion


----------



## Nancy

Great post and so true!  

I especially love the ones that say they did months of research yet have no clue.


----------



## Hedgiepets

The problem with some is they got their "advice" from a pet store! One day while visiting a pet store near me that, sometimes sells hedgehogs, I overheard the person tell a teen that the hedgehog needed to be fed Pretty Pets and would live to be 15 yrs old. I was shocked, but left. Thank goodness, that teen showed up at HHC and we helped him learn the real truth.

A pet store will sell you the wrong stuff and they really don't care.


----------



## strawberryfields

FIFTEEN years old?? If only it were true! :lol: 
You're right about the pet stores though! I once saw a hedgehog being kept in a small aquarium with no shavings or anything, just the cold hard glass. There was a woman yelling at the store manager to sell her the hedgehog immediately for a low price (they wanted $250) or she would be reporting them. As I left she was telling the girl behind the cash register how a hedgehog should REALLY be taken care of. I was really proud of her!


----------



## Immortalia

Oh, you forgot about the lack of ability to understand math...that...

Male + Female = Babies

Is NOT a myth. It's a proven fact.


----------



## LizardGirl

Even more specific, often

Male + Female = in-need-of-vet-care-female +- dead, dying, or eaten babies.

Also a proven fact. :shock: 

Immortalia, it's amazing how people don't understand basic things like that. :lol:


----------



## Bengall77

What I don't understand is how these people who use cheap food, too small cages, can't take their sick hedgehog to the vet, etc... can afford an expensive pet in the first place. I don't know about everyone else but I paid $200 for Quillbert and about another $75 on set up materials like his sterilite bin, wheel, igloo, etc. Not to mention that I spent about another $50 on fabric to make liners and bags before tossing out the shavings. If you have the money to buy the pet then you should make sure that you have the money to get the little guy everything he needs.


----------



## LizardGirl

That too! People that see hedgies in pet stores I think buy on impulse, thinking hedgies can't be *that* expensive... and if they find out they do cost more than that, who cares? It's easy to buy the cheap stuff anyways. ("I can't afford to buy a hedgie, so I need someone to give one to me for free I'll take great care of it" - what?)


----------



## hedgielover

I've noticed a lot of new posts like this as well. I cannot comprehend how people can justify getting all their information from a pet store that is trying to sell them something. Don't people understand that pet stores have ulterior motives. Even people that come into my store which is pretty good. All of us that work there are informed and put the needs of the dog and the customer before making a sale. But still people come in and ask for medicine, how to cure this and that. What should I feed my dog if he has this medical condition. I'm not a vet! People that work in pet stores are not experts! We are just people that have part time close to minimum wage jobs. Don't trust us!


----------



## FiaSpice

too bad we don't have a hand claping smily here *insert it here*
I agree with everything you said, but the bigger problem is that people don't want to admit they are wrong when given good advice. Remember my post in the famous ZooZone cage topic. In almost 4 years of hedgie ownership, I never knew it would be a bad cage (my breeder told me it was a really good one :roll: ). After learning it was wrong, I saved some money and this weeken Litchi will be moving in her new dig (new bigger stand, new liners and new cage). It's ok to be wrong, but you have to own up to your mistakes


----------



## strawberryfields

> I agree with everything you said, but the bigger problem is that people don't want to admit they are wrong when given good advice. Remember my post in the famous ZooZone cage topic.


Yes FiaSpice, I remember that topic quite well! Haha, that was back when I was still awaiting Rocko's arrival and doing research, but I read it and was completely shocked. I didn't even think about that when I was writing this topic, but now that you mention it, it's funny that everything I said pretty much applied there! :lol: Some people are just stubborn and refuse to admit that others on this forum have more experience and their advice should be trusted.

Kudos to you on getting your baby a new cage after getting better information. I hope Litchi enjoys her new home!


----------



## shetland

Such a beautifully written post! Not offensive at all. Written with obviously sincere compassion, caring and love for hedgies. Thank you so much. I wish there could be a space on Hedgehog Central where this post could be saved for all time.


----------



## FiaSpice

shetland said:


> Such a beautifully written post! Not offensive at all. Written with obviously sincere compassion, caring and love for hedgies. Thank you so much. I wish there could be a space on Hedgehog Central where this post could be saved for all time.


like a sticky... that would be good.


----------



## krbshappy71

If you make it a sticky could we add something about knowing where the nearest vet is? 

Another person I was talking to asked me what vet I use. I was SO EMBARASSED.  I do not have a vet lined up yet. Thankfully the person graciously suggested someone to me and they are local. I had looked up vet places in my town to make sure there was one but in the event of an emergency do I really want to rush it to a stranger and ask if they still look at hedgehogs? No way. So I am going to go meet the vet recommended to me and do a wellness checkup, and that way I've also driven to the place instead of having to look it up on a map (or TomTom for us techies) during an emotional situation.

Anyhow that is my spew and admission to a mistake all in one.


----------



## strawberryfields

> If you make it a sticky could we add something about knowing where the nearest vet is?


You guys make me blush with thinking this deserves to be a sticky.  
But, just in case it does get stickied, and just for the people reading it, I will add the vet thing in! That's really important too.

And don't worry, everyone makes mistakes and has to ask questions sometimes, even experienced owners. We all learn new things all the time, so don't feel bad now that you've learned something new! It's just those who pretty much openly acknowledge that they are unable to provide something because of cost/location/time/whatever that makes me go "UGHH :evil: "


----------



## LizardGirl

Making mistakes is not a problem if you are willing to admit you were wrong, and fix the situation.


----------



## FiaSpice

krbshappy71 said:


> If you make it a sticky could we add something about knowing where the nearest vet is?
> 
> Another person I was talking to asked me what vet I use. I was SO EMBARASSED.  I do not have a vet lined up yet. Thankfully the person graciously suggested someone to me and they are local. I had looked up vet places in my town to make sure there was one but in the event of an emergency do I really want to rush it to a stranger and ask if they still look at hedgehogs? No way. So I am going to go meet the vet recommended to me and do a wellness checkup, and that way I've also driven to the place instead of having to look it up on a map (or TomTom for us techies) during an emotional situation.
> 
> Anyhow that is my spew and admission to a mistake all in one.


That's a good thing, my vet is willing to do emergency when you are a "regular" so that's a good thing to have a wellnes check up so in the even of something, they are more willing to accomodate you.


----------



## Pipkin

oooo yes this post is good.
I absolutely hate reading posts where people say they cant afford to do this or that, or a bad condition is 'ok' for now. Meaning they don't care what condition the hedgie is because its only going to be like that for a few months. I'd love to see them live in a dirty freezing cold room, with only chips to eat. Thats the equivalent of what they're doing to a hedgie. 

Well done.

They dont even need to admit they're wrong on here, as long as they put it right straight away at home for the lil hedgie. 

Although i do have to say certain people are a bit nasty with their replies to people who ask for advice. This is what this forum is for, its for help and advice and whether that person has received wrong advice elsewhere or whatever they shouldnt be put down on here which i see happen a few times :? I dont really like to see that happen, some people genuinely dont know and are trying to fix things for the best with their hedgie, and they get shot down on their first post.


----------



## gemmamc88

I couldnt agree with you more. I am picking my new baby up in 3 weeks time and i would buy him what ever was recommended to keep him fit and healthy. Every week I txt the breeder to see how Alfie is doin (My new baby hedgie), and also ask when im buying things what she would recommend. I wouldnt buy him cheap food or anything that would upset him or make him ill and i agree if you are not willing to provide properly for them then they really shouldnt be your pet.


----------



## StellaWithaBow

As I was reading this ( and I am a new owner) I was not offended one bit!
Newbies like myself, need to actually TALK to people who have hedgies, need to do research ACTUAL RESEARCH! I looked up hedgies for a few weeks before even looking for one, I FINALLY found HCC and since then this has been the MOST useful and informative source.

Even after I got Stella from a woman who couldn't keep her and was using all the wrong products (i.e. cedar, feeding her low qual food, and even giving her a water bottle which was way too dangerous and broken, ON TOP OF ALL THAT NO HEATING UNIT!!!) I was learning more! 
Each day is something new and I constantly have questions. So I say, DON'T give anyone easy access info. 

Anyone looking for a pet should be prepared- pets are not impulse decisions.

I appreciate this post.


----------



## dos88casas

Nice!! Learned something today! See Ya!!..


----------



## hedgiesrule

Great post. Some think something's wrong with their hedgie when it's actually just normal behavior!! :lol: 
I once saw someone asking a few questions about their hedgie... they had gotten him from a pet store that sold them a basket of hedgie supplies... 
It had VITAKRAFT food and a CHEW BLOCK included in it.
:roll: Some people just have no idea what is and isn't for a hedgie.
And don't you hate it when people call hedgies PORCUPINES? It bugs me so much.
But that owner did switch foods and take out the chew block. I forgot what else was in it, I just remember those two things...
hr


----------



## Hatter93

So i'm getting a new baby in a few weeks and I want to make sure everything is perfect for her when she arives. So far I have gotten her aspen chip bedding, A wheel, food/water bowl, I'm making her house out of sterilite per directions I found on HHC, I've gotten her a few matchbox cars and toilet paper tubes (cut of course) because i've heard some like to play with that sort of thing, I'll be stopping at the pet store to get her a little hidey house, an a night shirt i've been wearing so she can get used to my scent. I also picked up some non-scented soap snce the kind we usually have is pretty strong smelling. Please tell m if there is anything I over looke or any suggestions you may have. I may just be being an over worried expectent parent, but I want to make sure I can do all I can to make her happy.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

The only thing that came to mind would be a heating plan. If your house is kept at around 75 degrees it should be fine but some hedgehogs need a few degrees cooler and some a few degrees warmer. You may need to purchase a space heater or a CHE set up to make sure that you can keep your new hedgie at the right temperature. You may already know this but wanted to make sure just in case because IMO its one of the most important things to owning hedgie right up there with a good food mix and providing enough light per day


----------



## Hatter93

Yes i'm trying to work out the temp to see If I can just keep my house that temp constantly or if I have to buy something else specifecly for her.


----------



## allisonsnickers

To be honest, I don't understand how a person could visit this site and not know things like what you described (cages, wheels, liners, vets, etc.). I remember finding this site on google and feeling like I'd discovered a gold mine. The websites that I had been visiting just weren't providing the information that I needed. The experiences that you all provided were, in my opinion, the most helpful. To be honest, I think I was originally the person that saw a picture of a hedgehog, was over-whelmed by their sheer adorableness, and immediately wanted one. So I looked them up and learned their basic needs and was planning to do some more, way deeper digging. My dad was originally VERY anti-hedgehog. I knew that in order to obtain one of these wonderful creatures, I would have to do some HEAVY research. I found this site and still felt like I really, REALLY wanted one (even after reading for literally three and a half hours). My dad was slightly more convinced, but I would still have to wait a few months. So in early September, I actually found a breeder practically down the street from me, whose daughter I actually know. The first thing I asked was about food and vet . Anyway, we went to go meet her and her two hedgies for sale. One appeared to be a cinnamon or cinnacot pinto (VERY high pinto) and the other was Dewey (I know he's either an algerian chocolate or brown, but if anyone would be able to tell from my sig, they should please tell me ). I immediately fell in love with him. His adorableness won my dad's heart too. We arranged to pick him up a week later and we went shopping for everything. I've had him for five months and I still love him to death, even after his mites, minor upper respiratory infection (he came with these things), and, worst of all, quilling. Hahaha.


----------



## courtno

Hedgiepets said:


> The problem with some is they got their "advice" from a pet store! One day while visiting a pet store near me that, sometimes sells hedgehogs, I overheard the person tell a teen that the hedgehog needed to be fed Pretty Pets and would live to be 15 yrs old. I was shocked, but left. Thank goodness, that teen showed up at HHC and we helped him learn the real truth.
> 
> A pet store will sell you the wrong stuff and they really don't care.


Yes, I got my hedgehog (Adler) at a pet store last Sunday, and the girl working there looked like she was barely out of high school. Not that this always means anything, but she didn't really have a clue about the hedgehog at all. When I brought up my internet research, and how a wheel and litter box were recommended, but that I didn't see those in their cage (6 or 7 hedgies in a 1' x 2' cage with no hideout ... ridiculous!) she told me that she had never heard of anything like that. I'm so glad I found sites such as these, or else my hedgehog would probably hate her life. The only good bit of advice she gave was to get a cage with narrow spaces in the wires to avoid an escape.


----------



## nikki

if your hedgie is a female, and she was in with others...keep in mind she may be pregnant. The only way to know for sure if she is is to wait and she if she has any babies. Be prepared in case she does.


----------



## Scootzz

I think that people who don't care about there hegies are horrible people. I find your post non offending but GREAT AND HELPFUL FOR PEOPLE WHO WANT A HEDGE HOG AND NOT HAVE TO GIVE THEM UP BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT HEALTHY OR CANT AFFORD THEM.


----------



## silvercat

wtfrenee said:


> EDIT: This was mentioned and also needs to be addressed. Before you get a hedgehog you must acknowledge that you will probably need to take him or her to the vet one day, and taking an exotic to the vet can be expensive. Plus, not all vets can treat hedgehogs, not even all exotic vets, so it is imperative that you are sure of one before bringing the hedgie home! There is a list right here on Hedgehog Central, so the situation should never arise when someone is frantically calling around to different vets while their hedgie is sick or injured.


I would like to add that when looking for a vet, speak to the vet themselves, and not just the person on the phone. This summer I was working and living 2 hours from my regular vet. Prior to travelling I called around to make sure there was a vet in the area who was familiar with hedgehogs. Lady on the phone at the vet clinic said it wouldn't be a problem and they had someone. Well when I came in with Sylvie, after much running around from the front desk lady, they came back out to say they didn't have anyone on staff who was familiar with hedgehogs (regardless of what the woman on the phone initally said).


----------



## lpercz

I'm a new owner, and I probably had one of the posts you're talking about. I'm not offended. She was a surprise gift to me so I had only done only so much research before hand. I tried make sure that I couldnt find another post about what I was asking for.
I understand all of your frustrations it's totally understandable but newbie owners sometimes are getting the wrong advice and dont have the means of getting to a site like this. Unless they're asking really dumb questions, go a little easy on them so they dont feel stupid. My step mom bought Sookie for me as a surprise Christmas present and I've had to do a lot of my own research about things I wasnt thinking about in a matter of a few days because she had done the other research from some books. I was told on here never to rely on those books. Had I known I was getting her I would have obviously known more. She thinks it's like owning a hamster and as I've learned it's very different. Some of the advice she's gotten through her research is the complete opposite of what I've gotten from here. I dont think she even knew about this site.


----------



## mtnwmn

You bring up a good point, lpercz.

Luckily I found this website before I brought Shocktop home, so I had a better foundation... but before I came here, I had only been exposed to books (with pictures from the 80s). I see a lot of people respond with excitement to new posts... but there are many people who express frustration. 

I feel like we all have a common goal here, to promote good hedgehog care. Almost everyone here is more experienced than I, and their experience is something I value. I am so grateful to all of the help on this forum. I think sometimes, people don't necessarily realize they're role models in this online community, and their frustration or disapproval turn people off to this community, instead of supporting a positive change in behavior.

Sometimes we all just need to be reminded that behind every post is a person, sitting at a computer, holding a hedgehog.


----------



## lpercz

mtnwmn said:


> I feel like we all have a common goal here, to promote good hedgehog care. Almost everyone here is more experienced than I, and their experience is something I value. I am so grateful to all of the help on this forum. I think sometimes, people don't necessarily realize they're role models in this online community, and their frustration or disapproval turn people off to this community, instead of supporting a positive change in behavior.


I agree with that completely. All I'm saying is that you need to go a little easy on us new owners guys. We're coming to you for help because we *obviously *didnt have the right information. If you're being a little annoyed and sorry to say it, a little nasty, you do turn people off to your help and this site. I didnt even know how to use or browse a forum like this so I wasnt sure how to find something I needed to know. Just go a little easy and be patient is all I'm saying. We're looking to you for help and it's you we need to guide us in the right directions. If we all had the answers we would have no need for this forum in the first place.


----------



## susanaproenca

I've been on the website for a few months and I don't think people are nasty to new members who come here looking for info, I'm actually very glad that people will try to learn about their new pets. 

When we first got Mustard I didn't even know what a hedgehog was, but she needed a loving home and I had lots of love to give, so I took her in. I did a lot of research on the first day she was here and soon found this website, which made my life much easier. 

I think that what was addressed on this thread is the kind of owner who has no clue at all, come here asking for advice, and ignores the advice completely. Then, a few weeks later the same person comes back here posting that his/hers hedgie is dying because the person just chose not to listen to what the experts here had to say. This really does pisses people off around here. 

For the new people, sit back, relax and try to learn.  Everybody here just wants to help. Passion sometimes speaks a little too loud around here, but no one is actually trying to be rude.


----------



## lpercz

I didnt mean to say everyone is nasty. I've only really seen a few who, I got the impression, were off-putting. Mostly the people on here are very kind. I was just trying to say to this person to just try and be patient to the new ones. Yes, there are idiots and I definitely understand that frustration but I kind of felt stupid after reading the original post. Like I didnt know a thing and how dare I ask these questions that have probably been asked many times before. And I honestly didnt know certain things because Sookie was given to me out of the blue.

I also read a post somewhere on here about how this person was annoyed at how the hedgie has now turned into some fad. And how people should have already known this and this (some was true) but it was very off-putting and I felt like it was directed at me. I wanted one after my mother sent me an email with baby hedgie pictures and I thought they were adorable. Right then and there I opened up a new window and started reading up on them. I didnt want her because it was the cool new thing. I only know one other person in my life who had one in high school.

But the people who have helped me, like you, have been very helpful and I'm thankful for you guys  I dont want to offend anyone. I just dont want to feel targeted because I'm new and I really do look to you guys to help me


----------



## isosceles_kramer

See, this is exactly it. I was told by the petstore (and a reputable one too) that an aquarium to house him would be fine.

I've only had him two weeks and i know this can't be the case. Because this aquarium holds odours. I've found myself cleaning his entire setup every day (including changing his liners and washing them daily) just to keep the aquarium smelling normally. I have no trouble with doing this but i somehow feel that it's still not an ideal environment. And after speaking with other owners, i realized they're not even recommended at all by anyone who knows anything! And now, poor Hodge! While i frantically try to get another home set up as quickly as possible.

The problem is a lot of people (such as myself) THINK they're well prepared for their new hedgehog because they've gotten a ton of advice from, like, hamster owners or something. When you're a novice yourself, you can't tell the crap from the roses when it comes to good advice and you think you're more advised than you are.

This is why i love HHC so much.. because you guys tend to have consistent, good advice that WORKS. I LOVE my hedgehog. And I'm willing to make a ton of sacrifice for him. But before i found you guys, i spent that first week worried sick over what advice to take and what to scrap. (because some advice is not only less useful, it's downright WRONG.)

I mean LOOK at the picture i have of him as my avatar.. Wanna know what that beige crap is behind him? Shavings! I scrapped those early on because of my own allergies, then found out that HE's not really suited for them either.


----------



## Little Hogs

Wow THANKS FOR ALL THE INFORMATION  I am getting ready to bring home my baby, from a breeder, in a few week. I have probably went overboard, I got a wheel, heaters, plastic bins (no cages) a hiding places, suggested bedding (per the breeder) + I have made them all sorts of warm hiding places. Good quality food, and extra heating supplies + a thermometer for their housing, and a secure carrier to bring them home.
THANK GOD FOR GREAT BREEDERS AND ALL THE INFORMATION THEY GIVE. If you are looking for a Hedgehog to love, adopt from a breeder


----------



## randi.bowman

Awesome tips! My veterinarian along with all of yous have helped me thus far!
Thanks <3


----------



## rachelcolleen

I don't even have my hedgehog yet (only 2 more weeks left!), but I have been reading threads in every section on this forum and whenever I come across a post about someone feeding their hedge the wrong food, or using the wrong cage or bedding, or having those little wooden huts or something like that, it just kills me to think about their poor little guy  not to say that they aren't a loving parent, but they sadly just don't necessarily have all of the right information.

I feel like I've done enough research on here to at least know all the basics of what and what not to do, and I just don't understand why everyone else who has or is getting a hedgehog can't do the same. All of the more experienced owners on here give the most amazing advice and I am so grateful for a site like this, I would have done it all wrong if it wasn't for you guys!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

rachelcolleen said:


> I don't even have my hedgehog yet (only 2 more weeks left!), but I have been reading threads in every section on this forum and whenever I come across a post about someone feeding their hedge the wrong food, or using the wrong cage or bedding, or having those little wooden huts or something like that, it just kills me to think about their poor little guy  not to say that they aren't a loving parent, but they sadly just don't necessarily have all of the right information.
> 
> I feel like I've done enough research on here to at least know all the basics of what and what not to do, and I just don't understand why everyone else who has or is getting a hedgehog can't do the same. All of the more experienced owners on here give the most amazing advice and I am so grateful for a site like this, I would have done it all wrong if it wasn't for you guys!


I'd just like to point out that there are lots websites, stores, owners, etc out there who promote the wrong information, so it is very easy to be misinformed. It's not that they do not do their research, but rather that they were given the wrong information.


----------



## rachelcolleen

shaelikestaquitos said:


> rachelcolleen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have my hedgehog yet (only 2 more weeks left!), but I have been reading threads in every section on this forum and whenever I come across a post about someone feeding their hedge the wrong food, or using the wrong cage or bedding, or having those little wooden huts or something like that, it just kills me to think about their poor little guy  not to say that they aren't a loving parent, but they sadly just don't necessarily have all of the right information.
> 
> I feel like I've done enough research on here to at least know all the basics of what and what not to do, and I just don't understand why everyone else who has or is getting a hedgehog can't do the same. All of the more experienced owners on here give the most amazing advice and I am so grateful for a site like this, I would have done it all wrong if it wasn't for you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to point out that there are lots websites, stores, owners, etc out there who promote the wrong information, so it is very easy to be misinformed. It's not that they do not do their research, but rather that they were given the wrong information.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, that's what I meant when I said they don't necessarily have all of the right information


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

rachelcolleen said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelcolleen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have my hedgehog yet (only 2 more weeks left!), but I have been reading threads in every section on this forum and whenever I come across a post about someone feeding their hedge the wrong food, or using the wrong cage or bedding, or having those little wooden huts or something like that, it just kills me to think about their poor little guy  not to say that they aren't a loving parent, but they sadly just don't necessarily have all of the right information.
> 
> I feel like I've done enough research on here to at least know all the basics of what and what not to do, and I just don't understand why everyone else who has or is getting a hedgehog can't do the same. All of the more experienced owners on here give the most amazing advice and I am so grateful for a site like this, I would have done it all wrong if it wasn't for you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to point out that there are lots websites, stores, owners, etc out there who promote the wrong information, so it is very easy to be misinformed. It's not that they do not do their research, but rather that they were given the wrong information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know, that's what I meant when I said they don't necessarily have all of the right information
Click to expand...

Oh I see. I was specifically referring to "I just don't understand why everyone else who has or is getting a hedgehog can't do the same." But you're right. Often, people purchase hedgies, and all sorts of other pets, out of impulse because they're cute and cuddly, etc. without actually being prepared for one >_<


----------



## Kourt101606

You also have to think, so many websites tell you a lot of wrong information. I'm new and ill admit I have had some faults but I have fixed what I have done wrong. Until I found this website almost everything I had read was wrong. Especially what temperature you are supposed to have for a hedgehog. Even breeder websites that I found were wrong. I know some of my questions may have sounded dumb, but a lot of places that obviously know nothing about hedgehogs, post up information that is really not helpful.it sends people in the wrong direction.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Kourt101606 said:


> You also have to think, so many websites tell you a lot of wrong information. I'm new and ill admit I have had some faults but I have fixed what I have done wrong. Until I found this website almost everything I had read was wrong. Especially what temperature you are supposed to have for a hedgehog. Even breeder websites that I found were wrong. I know some of my questions may have sounded dumb, but a lot of places that obviously know nothing about hedgehogs, post up information that is really not helpful.it sends people in the wrong direction.


I completely agree.

Just the other day I was browsing tumblr, and a person who ran a hedgehog FAQ advised someone to use sand paper on their wheels so that the hedgie's claws could be filed down :shock: They didn't realize that the sand paper would not only sand down their claws, but would also sand down their feet!!


----------



## Kourt101606

Poor hedgies feet . Although some things, such as the sand paper should be common sense though.


----------



## Nancy

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Kourt101606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to think, so many websites tell you a lot of wrong information. I'm new and ill admit I have had some faults but I have fixed what I have done wrong. Until I found this website almost everything I had read was wrong. Especially what temperature you are supposed to have for a hedgehog. Even breeder websites that I found were wrong. I know some of my questions may have sounded dumb, but a lot of places that obviously know nothing about hedgehogs, post up information that is really not helpful.it sends people in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree.
> 
> Just the other day I was browsing tumblr, and a person who ran a hedgehog FAQ advised someone to use sand paper on their wheels so that the hedgie's claws could be filed down :shock: They didn't realize that the sand paper would not only sand down their claws, but would also sand down their feet!!
Click to expand...

As mentioned, some information is incredibly outdated and new people read it and think it's true so pass it on. Unfortunately, that includes new breeders as well who are only going by what they read.


----------



## Kourt101606

Nancy said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kourt101606 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to think, so many websites tell you a lot of wrong information. I'm new and ill admit I have had some faults but I have fixed what I have done wrong. Until I found this website almost everything I had read was wrong. Especially what temperature you are supposed to have for a hedgehog. Even breeder websites that I found were wrong. I know some of my questions may have sounded dumb, but a lot of places that obviously know nothing about hedgehogs, post up information that is really not helpful.it sends people in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree.
> 
> Just the other day I was browsing tumblr, and a person who ran a hedgehog FAQ advised someone to use sand paper on their wheels so that the hedgie's claws could be filed down :shock: They didn't realize that the sand paper would not only sand down their claws, but would also sand down their feet!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As mentioned, some information is incredibly outdated and new people read it and think it's true so pass it on. Unfortunately, that includes new breeders as well who are only going by what they read.
Click to expand...

Those outdated websites and books really need to be done away with. Most websites though are so wrong, and most of them say the same things that people will believe those websites because they all say the same thing. So when you come across a website (one that's actually true) they won't believe it.


----------



## Aleksia

I realize everything I'm going to say is mostly needless to say and is probably improving nothing. But it's my little rambling of thought that I decided to add.

I agree that this post was not offensive at all. It was completely true and very important. And honestly, if any new or to-be hedgie owners read this and actually ignore it, blow it off, or disagree with it, they're morons and should not be getting a hedgehog (or any other exotic pet that they may have the same attitude toward information of). And I don't care if that is offensive, because it is the truth, and if someone were to be that way, they deserve the offense. 
I don't mean to say that about someone who has made mistakes or was mis-informed. I clearly stated it in direction to someone were to read this very post and not take it as completely true and informative and they go about getting a pet despite it, knowingly, thus putting the pet in danger they could have easily prevented, or giving it a much lower quality life than they could have, or than it could have had with someone else who was willing and able to provide what was needed.

This post and its replies when it comes to pet stores really just furthers my disappointment in the way that pet stores work. I wish it were so that pet stores only hired people who actually care enough to do research on the animals they keep or inform people about. Only people who know what information is the right information, and don't just trust anything they hear. Instead of random people who just want a paycheck and don't care enough about the lives of the animals they're selling and 'informing' or not informing people about.
It's true that it should be the owner's responsibility to research and find enough information, but some people don't know that the pet store employees don't have the best or most information. And sadly there are people who may not use the internet very much either, or know how to find the best information on it.
*sigh* This just makes me want to work at a pet store because I'd care enough to do research on everything so that I could provide good information and websites to people who purchase the animals there or ask questions. Then I'd feel good to know that I may have improved the lives of all of those animals. But sadly, 'working' at one may not be enough because I don't think you'd have much control on how the animals there were housed or what material or food was used. Perhaps then being owner or manager would be the best way to go.
Also, I'd still be left feeling bad knowing that most other pet stores were doing the wrong things and giving the wrong information, and that lots of people weren't even getting much information at all, or were getting wrong info, even if not from a pet store.

So, we should pretty much all band together and establish/own pet stores all over the place, and dictate the care of the animals as well as wisely choose the people who work there and the information they give. And be awesome at what we do and at working with customers, and eventually totally put the others out of business since they shouldn't be running a business they know too little about or don't care enough about to do it this way!
But I add that I do not hate pet stores. And they are helpful in that they carry all of the foods and other things that they do, so that if you know what you need, and what is right for your pet, you have somewhere to go and get it locally if that is your choice. I know not everything can be perfect... but it's just wrong to own or run a business that deals with the lives of living things when you _only_, or mainly, want to profit without caring enough or being...um...smart...er...informed enough to give the right advice and info on these living things.


----------



## olligrl

my first hedgie came from a shop who sold her second-hand because the previous family couldn't take care of her properly.

good on them, but the shop was dirty, had bugs running everywhere (they said it was for the shop snake that roamed freely and ate them). 

they had 12 year olds working the counter while the adults were in the back watching tv and i could tell the hedgie already had some kind of sickness. she wasn't very active at all. not even sniffing around when i came to her cage. 

since i'm the kind of person who would adopt all the abused animals in the world if i could, i paid my $50 (yep that's right) for her and bought her a new cage.

unfortunately all my tries were for naught cause she died soon after that from a variety of infections. later i learned that the shop had also sold a friend of mine some snakes who shed their skin completely. like, not in a natural way, they lost all their scales.

so this had led me to accept the fact that a healthy hedgie might sometimes cost closer to $200 but it's worth it for someone who knows what they're doing with them.


----------



## lehaley

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this website who takes the time to sit here and answer questions for hedgie newbies. I am looking into buying my first hedgehog sometime in the next couple of months and to be completely honest, I would probably be completely lost without this forum.

I've been doing hedgehog research for a few weeks now, but that wasn't going so well until I found Hedgehog Central. A lot of the information I found was confusing, conflicting, or just plain wrong. Many of the websites I was looking at were recommending unsafe bedding and didn't say ANYTHING about using heat sources like CHEs or space heaters to keep a hedgie at the proper temperature. Some of this false/lacking information even came from websites of supposedly reputable breeders.

I am really glad that I continued doing research and eventually found this forum rather than jumping into purchasing a hedgehog without having all the necessities first. The truth is, there is more to keeping a hedgehog happy and healthy than I ever anticipated. I can sort of see how many people may jump into buying a hedgie from a pet store or a craigslist AD and not really understand what they are getting themselves into. Regardless, there is certainly no excuse for a hedgehog to suffer from improper care because of that. 

So really, you guys are all fantastic. I've learned a lot just from browsing through other people's posts and I can't wait to bring home a hedgie of my own in a few months!


----------



## JLF1995

I have read all 6 pages of this and I agree that people have no excusses to buy a hedgehog and not care for its health. I have adopted my hedgehog when he was almost one year old and I have gotten it from another owner who had him. Apperently the owner adopted him and was scared of handeling the hedgehog. So almost a year went by and he decides to finally find another owner for the poor thing. I mean that just sounds wrong!!!!! :evil: I had interest in it but when I had him over at my house as soon as they walked with him threw the door I was sorry for him. He was so nervouse and they grabbed him very fast and he threw up on their arm. I felt bad for him I almost cried.  After I got to know him better. I noticed how he was scratching, it was about a week after I had him. I noticed that when he shaked I saw black dots fly off of him. That is when I compleatly lost it. He had fleas and the owners never knew it!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: I was scared and worried. I knew that DAWN Soap got rid of fleas, that is what I reasearched. I continuesly gave him bathes threwout the day because he keeped on scratching. I disenvected everything in his cage. Eventually he got rid of his fleas. He was very happy for them to be gone. I think thats when he decided I was not a enemy. That is how we bond now, I give him bathes 3 times a week because of his skin. The vet said that since he was suffering of fleas for almost a year his skin will be very dry so baths and olive oil is what he needs almost every day. He is a wonderful happy hedgie and I will protect him untill he passes


----------



## Lilysmommy

That's great that you got him and you've been taking care of him!  But you might want to back off on the baths a bit. Baths dry out their skin a lot too, even with oil, and it's not usually recommended to bathe them more than a couple times a month. A lot of people give them baths even less, only doing foot baths to clean poopy feet. If you want to help his dry skin without bathing him, you can put flaxseed oil (buy in the capsules, not the bottle of oil) on his food every few days, and on his back, or you can see if you can get Sunshine Factor from the vet to put on his food every other day. There's been a handful of people on here that have started using SunFactor and gotten good results from it. I just started using it as well, but haven't been using it long enough to see much of a difference.


----------



## JLF1995

Yes I have been using the capsels and they do wonderfully and they shampoo I got was 'Keilies Wonder' or something like that. All I know that it was imported to help my little hedgie, and it helped his skin and so did the capsels. Thank you for letting me know that. Now he can be twice as happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## CloudyCandyx

I completely agree! A hedgehog is a living creature, just like a dog, cat, horse, anything! and needs to be properly cared for. Before you get a hedgehog, just like any other pet, you need to do lots and lots of research. This post was not offensive in the least. I knew from the start that keeping a hedgehog would require more work than something like a hamster, but I honestly love these little guys. I found my breeder through this website, because I know that you guys know better than I do. 
Any pet comes with its own list of needs. I would think that's common sense.


----------



## Hoshi

I have to admit, the idea to get my Idris was a bit of an impulse. My boyfriend was speaking with some friends and found out they had a hedgie litter and called me at work to ask if I wanted a baby hedgehog for my anniversary present. My first reaction was "Huh?" because it came out of nowhere. Thankfully, he was smart enough to not just go and buy her without asking.

I got to do a little research, but between the two of us, we had a good idea of what we were getting into and what she required. I was still wary, but when I met her and she fell asleep on my chest immediately, it was true love. 

We still need to get a good heating setup (right now we have a lizard heating thing under her bedroom area and that makes her sleeping area nice) but within the next day or two, we will be getting some CHEs for her.

This site has been amazing for me, my boyfriend, and Idris. It is thanks to all of you that I have been able to give Idris a good home and am getting her needs addressed. If it weren't for all of you, I wouldn't have known that I needed to add different and better food to her mix. 

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## michellemorgan

Very well spoken!
I did plenty of research before getting my hedgie, and refused to get one from the local pet store. I found a breeder, the only one in my province and I had to drive 3 hours to get Gus! The breeder I bought him from was so helpful with any questions I had, and i was very picky about what to get for Gus  he loves his food, his wheel and his snuggle bag (which the breeder made, as well as his blanket and cage liner) So thank you Nikki!

I'm still using the bag of food the breeder gave me, and still looking around for suitable food for him, anyone know of any really good brands?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

michellemorgan said:


> I'm still using the bag of food the breeder gave me, and still looking around for suitable food for him, anyone know of any really good brands?


You should ask the breeder what he/she gave you so you can go buy more. :3 
Or you can check out our diet section. We have a huge list. 
I personally use chicken soup for the cat lovers soul light and blue buffalo


----------



## trixie557

I wanna start with I knew NOTHING when I got Mumm-Ra, but it was me or he was being set loose in a field. HHC has pretty much taught me everything and I can say my little guy is happy and healthy  The first year of his life was in a WAYYY to small cage, no wheel, in the SAME shavings from when they brought him home. He wasn't handled and they were just going to dump him  

So thanks to everyone who answered my MANY questions and got Mumm-Ra and i on the right track


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658

Im a newbie but not to exotic pets.

This thread is great! Way to go guys!


----------



## cthom

when i got my dini i had done alot of reading, but boy oh boy! do you ever need to do more than just read books! 

you guys have helped me so much and im glad to see how much everybody here cares about there hedgies!


----------



## nikki

michellemorgan said:


> Very well spoken!
> I did plenty of research before getting my hedgie, and refused to get one from the local pet store. I found a breeder, the only one in my province and I had to drive 3 hours to get Gus! The breeder I bought him from was so helpful with any questions I had, and i was very picky about what to get for Gus  he loves his food, his wheel and his snuggle bag (which the breeder made, as well as his blanket and cage liner) So thank you Nikki!
> 
> I'm still using the bag of food the breeder gave me, and still looking around for suitable food for him, anyone know of any really good brands?


Michelle, I sent you a pm and thank you for all the nice compliments!


----------



## katylin1

*Re: BEFORE you bring baby home..10 MORE DAYS!!!*

  10 more days... Before we bring baby home!!I usually read these posts before considering purchasing anything but somehow my 14yr old daughter's casul request for a hedgie got me on the road to researching. I guess she was meant to have one because I didn't think that she would ever have the opportunity to actually pet/hold one. I mean $200+ for a animal the size of a fat looking hamster!?! Sheesh! Then she comes home that day all bubbling with happiness because her PE coach just got one from somebody (I'm thinking rehoming) and permitted her and another student to pet it. Thank the good Lord she never had a chance to find that Ragamuffain $1000 cat she ranted on and on about! Lol..

Anyway, I just wanted to add my 2 pennies worth and say that no matter what cost of the pet is from the $20 hamsters we got to our pedigree dog that took us three years to get, people should always carefully consider the cost and time (and cost again.  before taking or buying an animal.

So for anyone else wanting to get any kind of exotic animals think not the cost of the actual animal but EVERYTHING ELSE that it needs. So far the money spent on the actual hedgie is less than Baby Hedgie's home, but I always figure that a well taken care of animal always cost you more in the short run, but lots of love in the long run. .

Enuff said. Gonna go to another post to burble about my kid's hedgie (yeah, I'm a weirdd momma


----------



## Simounite

Hello everybody!  
I want to ask whether the hedgehog emits an unpleasant odour?


----------



## LarryT

Simounite said:


> Hello everybody!
> I want to ask whether the hedgehog emits an unpleasant odour?


No but their poop can be unpleasant for some.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

*Re: BEFORE you bring baby home..10 MORE DAYS!!!*



katylin1 said:


> Thank the good Lord she never had a chance to find that Ragamuffain $1000 cat she ranted on and on about! Lol..


OT but my bf has 2 ragamuffins lol great cats xD


----------



## Simounite

always or only they make it?


----------



## LarryT

Simounite said:


> always or only they make it?


 If you spot clean the cage daily and give it a good cleaning once or twice a week it's not to bad, also the wheel needs to be cleaned daily as that's where most of the pooping takes place.


----------



## Lexxy

I'm happy to see this posted. 
I'm a FUTURE hedgie mom. I've never had a hedgehog before and the litters I'm waiting for are going to be available in late February.

I've been researching hedgehogs for the past 3ish months.
I hate seeing animals being mistreated or people getting animals because: "OMGAWSHH HEDGGGGGIIEE SO KEWT!!"

Today on Facebook I actually schooled this guy and his girlfriend because she wanted a hedgehog and came to me asking who my breeder was.
I innocently asked her some basic hedgie questions [what they eat, if they need a wheel, etc]

She answered EVERY question wrong. I continued this conversation and wrote this girl a novel about hedgehogs and referred her to this forum, and also would not tell her the breeder I'm looking at.

:/ People who are ignorant about animals really scare me, I'd hate to see the loss of a hedgehog's, or any pet's, life because people wouldn't take a few hours to google the animal.


----------



## chelsea.kang

Lexxy said:


> I'm happy to see this posted.
> I'm a FUTURE hedgie mom. I've never had a hedgehog before and the litters I'm waiting for are going to be available in late February.
> 
> I've been researching hedgehogs for the past 3ish months.
> I hate seeing animals being mistreated or people getting animals because: "OMGAWSHH HEDGGGGGIIEE SO KEWT!!"
> 
> Today on Facebook I actually schooled this guy and his girlfriend because she wanted a hedgehog and came to me asking who my breeder was.
> I innocently asked her some basic hedgie questions [what they eat, if they need a wheel, etc]
> 
> She answered EVERY question wrong. I continued this conversation and wrote this girl a novel about hedgehogs and referred her to this forum, and also would not tell her the breeder I'm looking at.
> 
> :/ People who are ignorant about animals really scare me, I'd hate to see the loss of a hedgehog's, or any pet's, life because people wouldn't take a few hours to google the animal.


I know what you mean, when I initially told my boyfriend and roommates that I was getting a hedgie they were all on board to help with handling, feeding, cleaning, vet visits etc. About a week after getting him no one even comes upstairs to ask about him or see him. Then my best friend brought me a pair of rats that were rescues from Duluth and everyone in the house was super excited by the new rats... one week later you can guess. My boyfriend is obsessed with getting a pair of degus and cannot see why I won't let him get them. Hmm... remember Marvin? What about Greyson & Crosby? His response, oh well degus are way cooler, it'll be different. :roll:

Some people are true animal people and should have pets. Different people have different schedules and commitments. Sometimes a dog is best or a cat, hedgie, fish, pet rock etc. & some people should just go to a petting zoo here and there and NEVER have a pet of their very own.


----------



## Nancy

Your boyfriend will fast tire of degus. Although they are absolutely adorable and fun to watch, they are so destructive and spray their urine for numerous feet, throw their poop and are smelly. And they chew everything, far worse than mice or rats. They are so comical to watch and usually very friendly and social.


----------



## katylin1

*Re: BEFORE you bring baby home..10 MORE DAYS!!!*



ShutUpAndSmile said:


> katylin1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the good Lord she never had a chance to find that Ragamuffain $1000 cat she ranted on and on about! Lol..
> 
> 
> 
> OT but my bf has 2 ragamuffins lol great cats xD
Click to expand...

I think so too, but I've been a cat owner before and have satisfy that desire. Lol.. I only gave in to my daughter because IF she should get tired of the Hedgie I can take over for her. Whereas the cat would be just waaay too much work (along with a dog!). So it's a win-win for me. :lol:


----------



## EternalHedgehogs

I think a lot of times, when hedgies are purchased through breeders, people probably mislead their breeder into thinking that they know more than they actually do. It's not hard to read a few facts and quote them off of the internet. It doesn't mean the person actually comprehends what they are saying. Reading about something and having it actually happen are two different things as well, because nothing ever happens exactly like you imagine it would. It's sad because I think a lot of the hedgehogs that are being rehomed could have made a great pet, even for the person who is giving them up. A lack of information makes things miserable for the owner and dangerous for the hedgehog.


----------



## alyssinreality

I hate when people say bad things about rushing into getting an animal. I know in a lot of cases it is bad but I rushed into getting my hedgie(admittedly I still did research. Like non stop 24/7 research for a week lol) and I have been told by people on here that I'm doing everything right and am a good hedgie slave. 

But I'm also a very sound minded person(besides being a worry wart) and love animals so of course I am going to save the proper amount of money and give him all the care I can.


I guess you just have to judge by the person, not by how fast they're going into it.


btw, I got Diggory fast because I just happened to stumble across 5 week old hedgies getting ready to be sold in a week and I knew it was meant to be.


----------



## kipluck

I have fostered/rescued many different exotics, owned sugar gliders for the past 10 years (still do!)... and am finally getting my own hedgie baby in a few weeks. She is coming to me by way of a local breeder, who is driving all the way to Ohio to pick her up from Millermeade Farms in Montpelier. I am so excited! I have been lurking on hedgehog boards, reading various hedgie info, etc. for about 5 years now, and I am FINALLY actually getting her. I feel like I have a good basic grasp on the facts, the supplies (except I still need to buy a new waterbottle in the next couple weeks), but I am still learning a ton more.


----------



## hedgiegirl20

Your advise has been so helpful. Over the past few months I've been researching hedgehogs and am very interested in getting one, but I was wondering if you guys knew about how much you spent on maintaining your hedgehogs a month so that I can get an idea of whether I can afford to make a happy home for a hedgehog.


----------



## moxieberry

hedgiegirl20 said:


> Your advise has been so helpful. Over the past few months I've been researching hedgehogs and am very interested in getting one, but I was wondering if you guys knew about how much you spent on maintaining your hedgehogs a month so that I can get an idea of whether I can afford to make a happy home for a hedgehog.


The greatest cost (besides the hedgehog itself) is the initial investment in supplies, which can easily run upward of $150 ($200+ is common). This depends on your choices for cage, bedding, food, wheel, etc., and going the DIY route can be more cost-effective without sacrificing quality. (For instance, a homemade bucket wheel costs around $15, whereas a lot of people choose to order one for $25 + shipping. A liner is typically $15+ depending on size, whereas buying fleece and making them yourself is more like $3 per liner. You get the idea.) If you want to keep the cost of supplies less expensive, it's good to give yourself more time to gather them so you can browse good deals on craigslist or make things yourself.

After the initial investment in supplies, hedgehogs don't cost a lot to take care of month to month. A 6lb pound of good-quality cat food runs about $18 or so, depending on the brand, and 6lb will generally last 4-6 months for an adult hedgehog. Depending on your choice for heating the cage, it can add to the utilities cost of wherever you live - but one of the popular methods, a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) is very energy efficient, though it happens to be more expensive to buy that set-up in the beginning.

The other cost to consider, which isn't a monthly one, is the cost of vet care. Since hedgehogs are exotic pets and a lot of vets don't have much experience with them, standard vet costs can be pricey compared to other pets. It's recommended to have a few hundred dollars set aside in a "hedgehog fund" for vet care. Some things can go above that amount, but having around $200-300 available will cover more common issues that might require a vet visit and meds. Also, when preparing for getting a hedgehog, you should compare the prices of vets in your area if you have more than one to choose from. Some will be quick to charge a lot more because a hedgehog is an "exotic" pet, but it's possible to find reasonable prices if you shop around.


----------



## debdiego

Well ladies, I've been doing my research. I think you are forgetting that pet stores manage to fool people into paying $1K for a dog that was raised in abominable conditions. I don't understand why people trust them either. A mall is just not a good place to buy a living creature. 

I get most of what you are saying I need to know about hedgehog owndership. This is a very hard decision as you don't really know what owning a hedgehog is like until you get one. I am a bit concerend with a few things.

1. if they run around the house, does that mean they poop around the house? A snake goes to the bathroom once a feeding, which can be monthly. Birds go every 15 minutes. Just how often do hedgies go? (don't worry, I dont have a snake)

2. I want an animal to seek my attention, an animal that wants to hang out with me. I'm not convinced hedgehogs are like that. I don't just want a creature for the novelty of it, I want a pet. 

3.Also, you talk about temperature. Are they not comfortable at the same temperatures that humans are? We do keep things a bit on the cool side, in winter, 68 or above.


----------



## nikki

1. Hedgeghogs shouldn't be allowed to run around the house freely. They have temperature requirements that make letting them free roam difficult. Also they do poop as then run and most just go wherever they are, I would say they poop about as much as a hamster or rat if you factor in their size, hedgies do poop alot. A free range hedgie can easily be lost in a home or even a room because they will seek out small dark places to hide and will climb up inside of furniture, appliances etc.

2. 99% of hedgies won't seek out human attention. Most don't really care if you pay attention to them or not as long as you feed them and clean their wheels daily. There are a few that actually like human attention and enjoy curling up and sleeping with you but most learn to accept us and our handling of them. Don't expect them to come running to see you when you get home. They also are nocturnal so they sleep all day and are up at night when its completely dark in the room. When you take them out during the day most just want to curl up on you and go back to sleep.

3. Hedgehogs have to be kept at between 74*F and 78*F so the average house temp isn't warm enough. They require a heat set up. If they get cold they will try to hibernate which can be fatal to them. If left to try to hibernate without being warmed up slowly they will die.


----------



## debdiego

Thanks for your quick response. I noticed you have 14 of them. What is it you like about them?


----------



## nikki

I love their individual personalities and that they don't miss me when I can't be with them.


----------



## samanthafrock

On the first page I read about petstores and not knowing what hogs need...sadly mist petstores have ppl who r either uneducated or wrongly educated staff in every animal department. In reptiles I see it also a lot. For example I breed leopard geckos and joined a fourm just like this to learn on my leos. And come to find out almost everything a petstore staff member tells u is Probly wrong...and Ull spend more doing what they tell u also usually!


----------



## sarahmargaret

Hedgiepets said:


> A pet store will sell you the wrong stuff and they really don't care.


This is not 100% true

My boyfriend worked at a pet store here and policy stated to give the RIGHT stuff. I can't stand how people assume a pet store does not care, maybe some yes but the ones I have been in do care! So PLEASE don't state that all the pet stores are BAD! I guess I'm lucky because my BF has been around and delt with them before but you also have to understand that I live in Ontario Canada and where I live (Small City in the North) there are NO hedgie breeders so I did not have a choice but by from a pet store. I did ALL my research prior to getting her and I am still doing more everyday. I just get mad when people say that all pet stores are bad!


----------



## nikki

There are alot of breeders in Ontario, it just means driving to get to them. I made a 3 day trip, each way, to get some of my hedgies because there are no breeders in Northern Alberta either.


----------



## sarahmargaret

nikki said:


> There are alot of breeders in Ontario, it just means driving to get to them. I made a 3 day trip, each way, to get some of my hedgies because there are no breeders in Northern Alberta either.


I feel like I am being attacked by people becasue I got her at a pet store, I do not have the time or a vehicle reliable enough to drive to get one... I think it's rediculious that I am being JUDGED becasue I got her at the pet store. The other forum I was on basically called me a TERRIBLE person.. I have worked in my local pet stores and have friends who own them and they are great.


----------



## LarryT

So you got your hog from a petsore, that's your choice, no one is attacking you about it, so lets just move on.


----------



## nikki

I never said that you shouldn't have gotten one from a pet store, just that if you really wanted one from a breeder there are always ways to do that.


----------



## sarahmargaret

LarryT said:


> So you got your hog from a petsore, that's your choice, no one is attacking you about it, so lets just move on.


No need to be RUDE!


----------



## Immortalia

sarahmargaret said:


> No need to be RUDE!


No one here is being rude. You came here all defensive and started picking at things you don't like about this forum and complain about how rude another forum is. You haven't even given us a chance. You started being rude to us first. Everyone has their own opinions and what one says you may not agree with. It's an online forum, it's gonna happen, it's inevitable.

Take a deep breath and a step back. In the end, none of us here care where you got your hedgie because we just want more pictures and to know that there's yet another hedgie out there being taken care of. The only times it matters where they are from is if you were saying you want to breed.

Yes, there are some petstores with awesome employees, but more often than not, they actually don't know any better and are quite uneducated about hedgehog care. Which is why it is important to first do your own research and know what's good or bad. They don't mean to give the wrong information, many times they just don't know any better.

So chill out, stop being so defensive and just know that we are all here because we want to learn and help each other. If you have a problem, feel free to pm a mod/admin.


----------



## sarahmargaret

Immortalia said:


> sarahmargaret said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be RUDE!
> 
> 
> 
> No one here is being rude. You came here all defensive and started picking at things you don't like about this forum and complain about how rude another forum is. You haven't even given us a chance. You started being rude to us first. Everyone has their own opinions and what one says you may not agree with. It's an online forum, it's gonna happen, it's inevitable.
> 
> Take a deep breath and a step back. In the end, none of us here care where you got your hedgie because we just want more pictures and to know that there's yet another hedgie out there being taken care of. The only times it matters where they are from is if you were saying you want to breed.
> 
> Yes, there are some petstores with awesome employees, but more often than not, they actually don't know any better and are quite uneducated about hedgehog care. Which is why it is important to first do your own research and know what's good or bad. They don't mean to give the wrong information, many times they just don't know any better.
> 
> So chill out, stop being so defensive and just know that we are all here because we want to learn and help each other. If you have a problem, feel free to pm a mod/admin.
Click to expand...

No one knows me I work for a pet store and I do not appreciate people taking my JOB and making the comments they do, I am also ALLOWED to voice my opinion on things so are you any better by jumping down my throat .. No your not!! So don`t tell me to chill out and take a breath when people on here are the ones bashing my job I don`t come on here and bash people for being breeders so I am just saying don`t bash my job. *``Everyone has their own opinions and what one says you may not agree with. It's an online forum, it's gonna happen, it's inevitable.``* but I am NOT allowed to come on and have my opinion!! Hypocritical Much


----------



## LarryT

Seems like you are just creating some drama to me.


----------



## Immortalia

Larry, not worth it. I'm gonna pm and ask for some editing cause I don't want this thread locked for derailment. It's such a nice educational thread. And if they want to tell us about their awesome job, they can make a new thread.


----------



## LarryT

Immortalia said:


> Larry, not worth it. I'm gonna pm and ask for some editing cause I don't want this thread locked for derailment. It's such a nice educational thread. And if they want to tell us about their awesome job, they can make a new thread.


Already reported the post, great idea on your part.


----------



## Nancy

sarahmargaret, we get your point and we know all pet stores are not bad but more of them give bad advice than good.

I'm not locking this because it is an important topic, but the arguments end *now*.


----------



## Ela

Hello, I don't mean to open anything up, but I'm from Ontario, Canada and I got my little guy from a breeder. I was looking at 2 out of a few, one was a little far from me (about a 2 hour drive) so I went with the closer one. I had to wait three months after putting down a deposit, but I didn't mind because I trusted my breeder would give me a healthy and friendly hedgie (which he was =D). 

The wait also gave me a lot of time to research and prepare his living space. This forum provided so much information that I needed: I was able to prepare a proper food mix, learn to make fleece cage liners (thank god, I can't deal with the mess of loose bedding lol) and cuddle sacks, and discover Larry's wheels (I got a blue one!). It also gave me ideas for his initial cage, but I've since moved on to something twice the size because I can't help but spoil him.

So I guess this is thanks for helping me before I brought my baby home. =D I seriously believe that if the forums weren't around, my hedgie wouldn't be so well off.


----------



## momIImany

I'm very new to hedgies. Mine (who I still haven't given a name) has been with me for two days. I got her from a pet store. I didn't expect to get her for a few months, but his contact had brought in 100 babies from the north. I guess I got a hedgie-"puppy mill" baby. No papers and I have to guess her age - around 8 weeks. It doesn't look like she has been handled any so I have to be patient with her. I was thinking of naming her, "Huff-n-Puff".

Her first day, she ate 5 mealworms, 1/2 bowl of cat mixes, and a full bowl of water. She also christened her Carolina Storm Wheel. I wrapped her in my tee shirt and held her for about 1 hour and then put her back in her cage.

I too did alot of research online and bought supplies before she came. The day before she arrived, I had the pet store owner contact the "middle man" and ask what types of food she was weened on. Of course he didn't know! And he was feeding her some crap-cheap food that started with corn. He told me that he had 50 in each of his pens. He didn't even know how to tell the difference between boy and girl! I can't imagine how cramped they were and the food was probably first come first served. 

Second day, she slept all day and then again around 8pm, ate, played under her litter paper, ran, and slept. She is sniffing scents and getting used to her new environment. She licked my hand - and then I remembered that I used those fingers to hand her the mealworms - so I took my fingers away before they were mistaken for food. She even burrowed into the shirt and ended up in my hand. 

She is a facinating animal and makes a great addition to my other pets: 1 black headed caique parrot, 3 crested geckos, 1 red-eyed tree frog, 2 toy poodles and about 100 koi in my backyard pond.


----------



## Lilysmommy

momIImany said:


> I'm very new to hedgies. Mine (who I still haven't given a name) has been with me for two days. I got her from a pet store. I didn't expect to get her for a few months, but his contact had brought in 100 babies from the north. I guess I got a hedgie-"puppy mill" baby. No papers and I have to guess her age - around 8 weeks. It doesn't look like she has been handled any so I have to be patient with her. I was thinking of naming her, "Huff-n-Puff".
> 
> Her first day, she ate 5 mealworms, 1/2 bowl of cat mixes, and a full bowl of water. She also christened her Carolina Storm Wheel. I wrapped her in my tee shirt and held her for about 1 hour and then put her back in her cage.
> 
> I too did alot of research online and bought supplies before she came. The day before she arrived, I had the pet store owner contact the "middle man" and ask what types of food she was weened on. Of course he didn't know! And he was feeding her some crap-cheap food that started with corn. He told me that he had 50 in each of his pens. He didn't even know how to tell the difference between boy and girl! I can't imagine how cramped they were and the food was probably first come first served.
> 
> Second day, she slept all day and then again around 8pm, ate, played under her litter paper, ran, and slept. She is sniffing scents and getting used to her new environment. She licked my hand - and then I remembered that I used those fingers to hand her the mealworms - so I took my fingers away before they were mistaken for food. She even burrowed into the shirt and ended up in my hand.
> 
> She is a facinating animal and makes a great addition to my other pets: 1 black headed caique parrot, 3 crested geckos, 1 red-eyed tree frog, 2 toy poodles and about 100 koi in my backyard pond.


I'm glad you're enjoying her so far! With the terrible conditions she was kept in before she came to you (literally flinched reading that), you'll want to put her on pregnancy watch - she was likely kept with males and since you don't know her age, it's completely possible that they might have mated. I would highly recommend that you check out the breeding & babies forum here and make sure you have her cage set up to prepare for a litter.


----------



## momIImany

Thank you lilysmommy. I'll do that. I hope she isn't because she is way too young. I had her on my bed last night and she played with a ferret crunchy tunnel, her poop pan and the fleece blanket. She even was climbing my arms and sniffing my face. Making great strides.


----------



## Katis228

I'm starting to get really excited, last night I put the deposit down on a cute cinnamon pinto baby from Huckstar Hedgehogs. She should be ready to come home shortly before Christmas.  For months I've been reading HHC, and of course have read Lizardgirl's Guide as well  But since I made the deposit I've become determined to read this Forum forwards and backwards! LOL I'm definitely stuck at that stage where I know as much as I can know about hedgies, and the next step is to actually learn by experience. It's an intimidating step, which is why I just jumped in with both feet and paid the deposit last night 

Just wanted to make sure nothing vital was missing from my initial list:

Hedgie (duh!)
Cage (Huckstar sells cages and the set up to go with: food and water dishes, igloo, snuggle sack, litter pan, bag of food)
Wheel (Huckstar is ordering me a Carolina Bucket Wheel)
CHE & Dome (100W)
Zilla Thermostat (or is there a better brand out there?)
Timer & Desk Lamp
Organic, Unscented Laundry Detergent
Aveeno unscented oatmeal baby wash
toothbrush
Fleece (for liners, bedding, dig box, etc)
Food (I'm thinking Chicken Soup For the Cat Lovers Soul) http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kib ... oduce.html
**I'm also contacting a few vets in my area today to make sure they see hedgehogs

I'm off to read more of the threads here at HHC! 

Cheers!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

As a new hedgie owner i know iv made some mistakes, the biggest was buying Preston from a pet store. Though i also look at the hedgie left in the pet store and how poorly he is treated and im glad i could give preston a better life. The hedgie in the pet store is in a small corner sectioned off aquarium with no wheel, no fresh water, small amount of food and a wood bridge as a hide away. Apon buying preston there was many issues that as a new hedgie owner i was not expecting off the bat, we had to pay about $500 in vet bills within 2 weeks of having him. On top of paying 250 for him and 150 for all this housing stuff. I thought i had done my research ( 4 months of it) but once we actually had him there were/are so many more questions i have. It breaks my heart to know thta people with NO knowlege of hedgies are getting them because it is a lot of work and a lot of facts to know. Not everyone is ready for the work required for a hedgie. Finacial is something sooooooo important, I love my preston very much so i gave up my groceries for 2 weeks so that he can get better and i would do it again if he needed antibiotics again or ever needed surgery. I like this topic because its so true not a whole lot of people do their research, or save the money needed. I may be a new hedgie owner but i will own up to my mistakes and ALWAYS try to fix them to better prestons life.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Katis228 said:


> I'm starting to get really excited, last night I put the deposit down on a cute cinnamon pinto baby from Huckstar Hedgehogs. She should be ready to come home shortly before Christmas.  For months I've been reading HHC, and of course have read Lizardgirl's Guide as well  But since I made the deposit I've become determined to read this Forum forwards and backwards! LOL I'm definitely stuck at that stage where I know as much as I can know about hedgies, and the next step is to actually learn by experience. It's an intimidating step, which is why I just jumped in with both feet and paid the deposit last night
> 
> Just wanted to make sure nothing vital was missing from my initial list:
> 
> Hedgie (duh!)
> Cage (Huckstar sells cages and the set up to go with: food and water dishes, igloo, snuggle sack, litter pan, bag of food)
> Wheel (Huckstar is ordering me a Carolina Bucket Wheel)
> CHE & Dome (100W)
> Zilla Thermostat (or is there a better brand out there?)
> Timer & Desk Lamp
> Organic, Unscented Laundry Detergent
> Aveeno unscented oatmeal baby wash
> toothbrush
> Fleece (for liners, bedding, dig box, etc)
> Food (I'm thinking Chicken Soup For the Cat Lovers Soul) http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kib ... oduce.html
> **I'm also contacting a few vets in my area today to make sure they see hedgehogs
> 
> I'm off to read more of the threads here at HHC!
> 
> Cheers!


Looks like you're ready to go!  The only things I have to add is making sure you get some of the breeder's food before you leave so you can slowly transition to Chicken Soup, and maybe having handwarmers on hand, both for the ride home and for emergencies. It's also a good idea to have a digital kitchen/food scale so that you can weigh your new hedgie and keep track of their weight. It's a great way to get early notice of illness, and to watch out for gaining too much weight.


----------



## Katis228

Lilysmommy said:


> Looks like you're ready to go!  The only things I have to add is making sure you get some of the breeder's food before you leave so you can slowly transition to Chicken Soup, and maybe having handwarmers on hand, both for the ride home and for emergencies. It's also a good idea to have a digital kitchen/food scale so that you can weigh your new hedgie and keep track of their weight. It's a great way to get early notice of illness, and to watch out for gaining too much weight.


Thanks, Lilysmommy! I visited the breeder just this week, and she does include a small bag of food. Also, I know the local Tractor Supply store sells the brand she is using. 

Handwarmers in fleece pouches, a fleece blanket and the snuggle sack that is coming from the breeder is what I'm planning on for transport home. Poor little dear has a 3 hour drive back to my house. I hope she doesn't get car sick 

I've got my eye on a kitchen scale at Target, so that will be very easy to acquire 

I'm glad I have both the breeder and the forums here at HHC to count on if I have any questions. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieowner26

Hello, I got a hedgehog for Christmas this year, from a petshop and I just have to say the owner helped me so much with my new baby boy. I was so shocked that he new so much about hedgehogs, I researched them for 6 months before I bought one :!: and I am completely in love with my hedgehog.


----------



## HedgeHopper

Hi new here and just fell into this post. I completely agree except for that very tiny last part. I can understand someone doing something wrong and needing to correct it but Ive only had Angel for 5 days now and I dont see how you could tell anyone to give up there little hedgie. Thats the only part that kinda slightly got me annoyed. Pets are like children and to think of giving a pet away is like giving your child to social services.
Its something that should never have to happen and any problems should be corrected before it gets to that point.


----------



## Immortalia

HedgeHopper said:


> Hi new here and just fell into this post. I completely agree except for that very tiny last part. I can understand someone doing something wrong and needing to correct it but Ive only had Angel for 5 days now and I dont see how you could tell anyone to give up there little hedgie. Thats the only part that kinda slightly got me annoyed. Pets are like children and to think of giving a pet away is like giving your child to social services.
> Its something that should never have to happen and any problems should be corrected before it gets to that point.


What the OP means is just that if it ever DOES get to the point where a child WOULD be taken away by social services, then it's time to give up your hedgie. The OP isn't saying to give away your hedgie if you make a mistake or two. EVERYONE makes mistakes, it's those people who are not willing to fix their mistakes who would benefit from a different pet(or no pet) that would suit their lifestyle better.

Some people just aren't willing to put the time and effort into their pets and actually see their animals as "just pets". That's where you and those types of people differ. You see yours as your child(like I see mine as my children), and we would do all we can to ensure proper care.

Some people don't always fully understand what they are getting into, and may feel overwhelmed. And sometimes, they are embarassed to admit that they bit off more than they can chew. And the OP is also saying that they can admit this, and do what's right by finding an owner who would be better suited.


----------



## SageNana

Hi all, I am new to the page and NOT very good at all on forums/chats/technology so please bear with me. I have been going through some of the posts and pics and I am concerned that our cage may not be sufficient. My son is getting his first hedgehog on May 14th. He has reptiles - snakes, gargoyles and leopard geckos but fell in love with the hedgehog.....so, we have an empty Vision style enclosure that we were going to put her in. It is like 4 feet long and four feet high. It is huge- it has the front sliding glass doors and screen on top so that is the ventilation as well as an area for a light. From the pics I saw everyone seems like they have smaller cages and the open wire type. So, now I am wondering if this Vision will not be appropriate? He got her aspen bedding, a flying saucer wheel, an igloo, food/water bowls, something to use as a litter pan and some cat toys. My other questions are: Can we use one of those automatic waterers for in the cage and also, are hedgehogs like other rodents where they will eat stuff they shouldn't? LIke the plastic toys or bowls? Also, she is SO small right now will the big cage be too stressful for her? With some reptiles I know that they can get stressed. We are welcome to any and all input and suggestions!! He is SO excited to get her but we want to make sure we have everything right and take good care of her. I am a little concerned about keeping the temperature right but we have a thermometer in there now to monitor what it is between now and when we get her.


----------



## alexvdl

I'm not completely sure what a Vision style enclosure is, but if it has front sliding glass doors it may not work too well. Glass enclosures are bad for hedgehogs as it makes it hard to get proper ventilation throughout, and hedgehogs are very nose sensitive creatures, very prone to URIs and the like. Also wood has to be sealed. I don't think that four feet long is an issue, though I don't know how deep it is. generally the more space you can give your 'hog the better. We have Reginald in a cage that's over 8 square feet. He was pretty excited when we moved in there because he now has more room. Also, hedgehogs have been known to rub their noses raw on glass.

Hedgehogs are actually insectivores, and not rodents, so they don't chew on stuff like rodents do. They might bite things or lick things occassionally, but they're not really gnawers. As for the temperature thing, yeah that's a big deal, and you want to make sure you can keep that constant. Most people use CHE setups to maintain temperature.


----------



## velooyuotn

As long as the Vision cage has enough ventilation and you have a way of controlling the temperature (since your cage is so large) I think that's ok. (Wish I could afford a Vision cage that big!). I myself made a 4ftx2ftx2ft terrarium with vents and a sliding door and I think yours will be plenty. 

I am not sure about the automatic water dispensers, but I think it is okay, just keep in mind that they sometimes like to poop in their water and make a mess. Also they're pretty strong and a automatic water dispenser if its too small will be light and easy to knock over.

For plastic toys you should always keep an eye out for that, especially if it can break off easily. I've heard that most hedgehogs aren't chewers like hamsters or rats but they sometimes can, depends on the hedgie. 

I think the larger room is better! The more room they have the happier they will probably be!


----------



## SageNana

Thanks!! I will try to post some pics of the Vision but I am not sure if I know how to put one on here- I just finally figured out how to tell someone replied to my post!  As for how much the vision's cost- they are pricey but I got it on Craigs List for $100!! It was a great deal! If I can figure out the pic thing I can try to post some of the vents in the back. I wonder if I can somehow take the glass doors out and rig up some type of different door system. Thank you for all of the input. She is so tiny I wasn't sure if it was too big!! Well, it won't let me load the pic- it says the "extension is not allowed" The best way to describe the vent is that it is the length of the enclosure and about 1 foot wide.


----------



## momIImany

SageNana 
The way that I post pictures is to go into your photos and right click on the picture. You want to edit it and resize to a small web size. Save it and then you can post the resized picture when you add an attachment and go into browse. Good luck.


----------



## Luvhedgehogs3113

I just bought a hedgehog from a breeder and I'm getting it in a week. Do guys have any advice for me about bringing them home for the first time?


----------



## Lilysmommy

My best advice is to read through this thread to get a good idea of behavior to expect, and to download (for free) and read this book completely - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html If you're still unsure on anything after reading the book, the forum has a lot more information, so you could do a search on here, or if you still can't find what you're looking for, feel free to post a thread & ask!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tacticalveterinarian

This is an important and valuable thread for all new hedgehog keepers!


----------



## Petri

I am still new to this but by no means new to keeping hedgehogs so just thought I'd share my thoughts. A lot of people would have you believe keeping a hedgehog is hard but they are one of the easiest animals I've ever cared for. The internet allows you to buy with ease everything you need, can't find a suitable cage build one, personally I use a 2 by 3ft plastic tub I got for £7 online. The base for his wheel is screwed down to stop him moving it and causing a racket. The cage is heated for the colder nights, I literally live above my vet so thats quite handy. If they are warm, have space to play and fed good food you won't have a problem with them. As for choice of food even good quality food isn't expensive just do the research find out whats good for them. But above all play with them every day if you can, let them sleep under your jumper or even under your hand to build up a good relationship. Be very aware of what a drastic mood change quilling can induce but also remember it will pass. If they are making strange sounds in their sleep thats normal just leave them be.







And remember no advice is comparable to experience, if what you're doing is different to what people on here are saying but your hedgehog is happy and healthy keep doing what you're doing


----------



## kuroneko

Petri said:


> I am still new to this but by no means new to keeping hedgehogs so just thought I'd share my thoughts. A lot of people would have you believe keeping a hedgehog is hard but they are one of the easiest animals I've ever cared for. The internet allows you to buy with ease everything you need, can't find a suitable cage build one, personally I use a 2 by 3ft plastic tub I got for £7 online. The base for his wheel is screwed down to stop him moving it and causing a racket. The cage is heated for the colder nights, I literally live above my vet so thats quite handy. If they are warm, have space to play and fed good food you won't have a problem with them. As for choice of food even good quality food isn't expensive just do the research find out whats good for them. But above all play with them every day if you can, let them sleep under your jumper or even under your hand to build up a good relationship. Be very aware of what a drastic mood change quilling can induce but also remember it will pass. If they are making strange sounds in their sleep thats normal just leave them be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember no advice is comparable to experience, if what you're doing is different to what people on here are saying but your hedgehog is happy and healthy keep doing what you're doing


so true!


----------



## crystalk041

I'm new to this forum and with this being one of the first posts I've read, I have to say that I'm disappointed. I learned from a very young age that it's not always what you say but the way you say it. All of the points of consideration were completely valid and I totally agree that they should be considered well before the purchase is made. However, ignorance can be corrected via information through books, the internet, conversations with breeders, ect. but being mean spirited in your approach to giving advice just because you feel that someone may not have thought a situation all the way through... well thats just not very nice.


----------



## Prickerz

Hedgiepets said:


> The problem with some is they got their "advice" from a pet store! One day while visiting a pet store near me that, sometimes sells hedgehogs, I overheard the person tell a teen that the hedgehog needed to be fed Pretty Pets and would live to be 15 yrs old. I was shocked, but left. Thank goodness, that teen showed up at HHC and we helped him learn the real truth.
> 
> A pet store will sell you the wrong stuff and they really don't care.


Ok to be fair, I do work in a pet store... and I DO care. I care a lot. And everyone I work with does as well. I know what it is like but please don't assume all of us are the same, we get alot of hate because of it. I always recommend the proper care for every animal. I won't sell an animal to anyone that doesn't have everything they need for it, and make sure they know the length of their commitment. And I work at one of the chain stores.


----------



## BellEll17

I totally agree!!


----------



## AlexandPersephone

I'm so happy someone posted this... 
I've literally wanted a hedgehog for four years and I literally mean four years. I bought hedgehog cups, hedgehog stuffies and just general hedgehog nonsense for the past four years because it was never the right time. I knew that there was no way I could properly care for a hedgie before I finished college. 
It makes me a little angry when I see some (by no means all) people jump into hedgehog ownership with a total lack of knowledge. 
I just got my baby 2 weeks ago.the day before I went to pick her up I was in a pet store buying a CHE and I happened to overhear a customer conversing with the sales associate. 
The sales associate had sold her a hedgehog the day before and the girl had led the sales associate to believe she had everything at home, but I guess when she got home she realized that a cage with just shavings in it wasn't enough. She was literally back buying bowls and a wheel and a snuggle bag and she was asking if they actually needed a heat lamp. She said she could not pay for it that week (BTW it was snowing here already) so she was going to come back for it another time... Meanwhile I had been preparing myself for months to bring a hedgehog home...
However I was super impressed with the sales associate and her total familiarity with hedgehogs. She was recommending all of the correct materials and saying that the cage that the girl had was inadequate and the one that she suggested was actually suited for hedgehogs. 
Not all pet stores are bad and shouldn't be hated on, however you ALWAYS need more than one source of info.
I spent months silently creeping this website after getting frustrated with all of the conflicting information. Even though I've been researching them for years I still wasn't prepared for the first night alone with her... Or the first nail clipping (don't worry she was fine I just spent 2 hours trying to work up the courage to actually clip them) smh. 
Persephone would thank everyone here if she could. There are so many people here with amazing information and ideas.it breaks my heart to read how mistreated some rescue hedgie were before rescue ...


----------



## HedgieLoverRVA

I would like to thank all of you who have posted on this forum! I am a new hedgie mom who has learned so much from everyone on here! I honestly thought I had done my research prior to bringing home my Balderick. I may have known the basics, but all of you have helped me to fill in the many details that were left! As for the people who have griped about the financial aspect of a new pet, they infuriate me as well. Thanks to the advice and honest postings of other hedgie parents, I have an "emergency fund" that was in place long before any emergency was possible! I am grateful for the advice from everyone on this forum and I am looking forward to my continual learning as I bond with my little prickly Prince! Thank you all, you are a blessing!


----------



## Throfted

Yeah to noursih them , their proper food is bit costly for a common person to afford that


----------



## JimmyHurrell

Great post . lovely


----------



## hedgehogbella

At first I wanted to buy just any low quality cage, food, bedding and so on, but I did my research and understood how important it is to ensure a hedgehog has the proper care. It is better to pay more money to keep your hedgie happy and healthy than to save money and have a unhappy poor pet.


----------



## angiec

I so agree with this. We grabbed the 3 hedgehogs - and I am glad we did- they were poorly housed , fed, general care neglected. We paid 200.00 each for them. Paid 125.00 per cage, 3 domes, 3 water dishes,3 food dishes, we bought the paper shavings, will be switching over to fleece, we bought toys. Because we had cages in our small living room and we do have a dog, my husband went out and bought 200.00 in wood and built a stand for all cages. Plus changing over to good cat food. I'm on here every day learning and reading everything I can. I spend at least an hour one on one with them nightly. I'm not saying this to say - hey look at me, but rather, hedgies are cute, and wonderful pets but if you cannot provide quality time, a quality life, then pass on this type of pet. We only wanted 1 and when we saw their living conditions we knew we had to help all of them.


----------



## paige.loveless72

Honestly, if your looking to bring your hedgehog home... i would recommend trying to already have a cage, food and water, bedding, a wheel, and something for them to sleep in to feel protected. (ex- t-shirt, blanket/towel, sleeping bag, igloo, etc.)


----------



## Sarax95

The trouble with pet store advice is pretty much anyone can get a job there if you say you like animals ect.. 

Such a great and true post! 
Also I just wish people would really think about what to expect, I've always heard the smell is a huge reason for abandoning and rehoming hedgies


----------



## Gldgood

I totally agree with you. People don't really understand the care that needs to go into owning a hedgehog. I've heard so many times that hedgehogs are low matenence and they are. But people hear the word low matenence and think that hedgehogs are just like hamsters. I think that it's a breeder's job to know that the hedgehog is going to a good home and is going to be taken care of before selling the hedgehog. If we all do that then this problem will go away altogether.


----------



## ROBYNREECE

I might have sounded pretty stupid in some of my posts but I would rather ask a stupid question and make sure I have everything right.I have my moments when stupidity takes over.

I really want to do this right.

I am getting ours from a pet store and after paying the deposit and leaving I regretted it and thought it would have been better going to a breeder. Anyway it is done and rather someone who is willing to learn the right way than someone who isn't bothered.

I only found this forum today but from what I can see I will be getting allot of good advice and help.


----------



## Ogle08

I also want to add to this post, that you can potentially end up with thousands of dollars of vet bills when your hedgehog becomes sick. Believe me, I know.


----------



## KatieTitsworth90

Not to be rude but I bought my first hedgehog for $400 with no knowledge what so ever, everything she needed cost me $200 just to get started. Everything there after, food, bedding, etc cost me about $50 monthly. Never got sick not once. Vet bills were $100 per visit. (I took her to get check-ups and shots regularly.) So not every inexperienced person is wrong for having them. I did have to get rid of her last year because hedgehogs are illegal in some cities and towns. So please people check and see what exoctic animals are legal and illegal in your area. Fines can be pretty hefty if you are caught with an illegal pet. I recently moved to a town where hedgies are legal and bought a new one. Knuckles is about 8weeks old and let me tell ya he is spoiled rotten. THESE ANIMALS ARE NOT FOR EVERYONE. Just to make it clear. Not suitable pets for kids/teenagers or adults who don't want to take the time to buy proper essentials to keep their baby alive and healthy.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## liljo

After reading all the post its just like dogs lol people go out buy expensive dogs and don't take care of it just like a hedgehog people buy and don't do research before hand they buy on impuse that's with a lot of animals not just hedgehogs they buy don't research they end up abusing it or giving it away or reselling it because they didn't research the breed. So seems it same with a lot of animals people don't do research before buying.


----------



## liljo

Oh and yes pet stores always give the wrong information ive seen it myself many times and talked to the person afterwards to make sure she knew the truth or He id hate for them to go home not knowing if I'm there I speak up lol I'm not shy lol


----------



## emglass217

lighting question, is a normal ceiling room light enough or do i need a lamp closer to the cage?


----------



## nikki

Normal ceiling lights are fine.


----------



## Edgar'smomma

*Brand New Owner that's totally freaking out!*

Hi everyone! It's me again. I hope you don't mind helping my neurotic self! We are picking up our new baby either Sat or Sunday. Besides food and a cage and a water bottle, whatever do I need to get started. I tend to get anxious when I start a new project or bring a new kiddo home, sometimes a full out anxiety attack. So any help and advice you could give would be amazing. Not gonna lie reading the forums make me more confuse!


----------



## nikki

You need a heat set up before you bring him home. Water dishes are safer and healthier than bottles. You also need bedding and dishes.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

Edgar'smomma said:


> Hi everyone! It's me again. I hope you don't mind helping my neurotic self! We are picking up our new baby either Sat or Sunday. Besides food and a cage and a water bottle, whatever do I need to get started. I tend to get anxious when I start a new project or bring a new kiddo home, sometimes a full out anxiety attack. So any help and advice you could give would be amazing. Not gonna lie reading the forums make me more confuse!


Heating system, thermostat, thermometer, light, wheel, bedding, hides, food. Snuggle sacks.


----------



## Roxysrules

I especially love the ones that say they did months of research yet have no clue.[/QUOTE]

I must agree. I'm one of those who got so much contradictory information. We tried to make his home as comfortable as possible. (I mean my husband went hedgehog wild) He was as worried as when we brought home our kids. We found the reptiTemp 500s little nub annoying. We had to keep adjusting it to keep the temp stable but we seem to have it now.


----------



## silvercharcoalhedgie27

Someone finally says the truth THANK U 
I can't help but laugh at the people who say WELL I DID ALL THE RESEARCH!! yet they have no clue ??


----------



## Ashymc92

*Hoping people still use this*

Hello! I am bringing my baby Hedgie home in 28 hours and I am so excited! I have a c&c cage with the anti pill fleece liner and the 12" plastic wheel with no holes and the space heater and ceramic heat lamp along with a digital thermometer to monitor the temperature of the cage. I've done tons of research so I feel pretty confident about bringing her home. However I've been looking everywhere for the answer to this one question I have and I cannot find it. I am wondering if the Rachel Ray Nutrish cat food is safe for my hedgehog? The breeder I am getting her from says he feeds them natural chicken and rice cat food. And this Rachel Ray Nutrish had no biproducts or or any of the weird stuff in it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Laxlab

I did not know that hedgehogs can/ will eat their babies. I have found that the best place to find information is through experiences of other owners like on this website and hedgehog club.


----------



## Veebs84

Nancy said:


> Great post and so true!
> 
> I especially love the ones that say they did months of research yet have no clue.


I completely agree with all the above points. I also have a horse, and the amount of people that will buy there needs 'cute ponies' and not understand that the cute pony literally eats money is incredible. But I just anted to say that I did a tone of research before got my first hedgehog, and then a tone before i bring my second one home on sunday!Knowldge and research into care changed a lot int his time. So yeh i did a ton of research and still felt confused about what to feed! And i'd hate to feel misjudged for this - so many different opinions, and its HARD!!


----------



## Kezza30

This is a great post and I don't find it offensive at all. I am here to learn and likely it will be 2 years before I got my hedgehog maybe even 3! The reason being vet bills are expensive! And we have a house full already so I don't have space, so I am waiting for that space and while I preparing I will be reading up everything I can and I joined the forum to also learn and read from owners and I want to have as much money saved into my pet pot as possible for those little vet trips as I know they're going to be more expensive. One thing I didn't think about was finding a vet first but now I will so I'll add that to my list thank you 

Also although no hog right now because my house is full of gerbils and hamsters and 75% of my pet family are from homes who didn't do their research and they've been stuck in tiny tiny cages with no enrichment which is so awful which is why I agree do the research and find what they need or don't get one. I don't have space is not a good enough reason for neglecting an animal imo!


----------

